# Advice needed on LP storage cabinet



## mantisory (Mar 20, 2008)

Hi everyone.
I am wanting to build a cabinet to store records but would like to push my skills a bit and try something a little different. So I am thinking about 6 drawers about 21" deep, on a trestle kind of setup as shown in the skethup below. Given that each cabinet will probably hold ~90 records, it will probably weigh quite a bit (300 lbs?)
I am thinking to have arched rails on the bottom but am worried about the cross rails…i am also planning to have audio equipment on the top shelf, etc etc…do I need to rethink my design?
Thanks for any assistance!
Regards,
Byron
p.s. - I didn't put in the drawers in my drawing yet…


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Byron
With stretchers that thin you might think of some sort of cent feet or foot or add another 3rd stretcher. I like the look of the design.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

neat idea, Byron. My father in law could use something exactly like this…


----------



## AuroraWoodworks (Nov 6, 2009)

What's a record???


----------



## mantisory (Mar 20, 2008)

I have redesigned this a bit - beefed it up a bit and sorted out some of the dimensions…I think when it's done it should hold ~500 to 600 albums..a couple questions though:
1) What type of joinery would be suitable for the carcass? 
2) What material do you guys think the drawers should be made of? Moreover, what thickness of material?
3) The bottom stretchers - should I cut them from a single piece of walnut (cutting across at least some grain), or should i glue strips of bent veneer to make them them so as to increase strength?
Thanks for any suggestions…


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

maybe attach it to the top stretchers quietly somehow too ,
and distribute the weight to the top and legs too ?


----------

